# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Re:"Damn.... "

## BEPYHR

Как вам этот антивирус?  Скоро Касперовский закончиться, а этот бесплатный вроде на всегда:

http://www.stop-sign.com/se/se028.ph...pin&ver=online

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

Вчера пробовал - полная ерунда.
Тогда уж лучше этот http://www.my-etrust.com/microsoft/index.cfm?
Проверти свои e-mail я выслал вам пароль и ссылку на антивирус и брандмауэр от Computer Associates.
Перед установкой нового антивируса всегда удаляйте старый, а то потом "глюки компьютера" замучают.

----------


## BEPYHR

Андрей, спасибо, сейчас проверю.  Но перед тем как устанавливать то что вы мне выслали я надеюсь ничего удалять не нужно?
И еще про антивирусы.  Так какой по вашему мнению самый лучший?  Не имеет значения, на русском или английском.


Я вроде поняла в чём у меня проблема с АVZ.  Когда я нажимаю на него на десктопе, то он работать не хочет, а когда я иду его загружать, нажмиаю "открыть", он у меня открывается в WinRAR, я нажимаю на него два раза, и он работает.  Как мне сделать так чтоб он работал нажимая на десктоп?  И как туда засунуть обновления?  Обновления нужно закачивать все, или только самые новые?

----------


## BEPYHR

Андрей, я не получила от вас мыло....

----------


## Geser

Ну, проблема исчезла? Или как?

----------


## Andrey

Понятие "лучший антивирус" в принципе недопустимо, так-как лучший на данный момент, завтра может оказаться и худшим. Все антивирусы используют метод сигнатурного поиска (части кода программ, файлов и т. п. характерные для вирусов, но не характерные для других программ - упрощенно говоря (да простят меня эксперты)) + эвристический анализ (путём сложных процедур антивирус определяет - а неновый ли это вирус или его разновидность) - очень вероятностный метод.
В России - многие считают лучшим Dr.Web и Kaspersky, но к сожалению данные программы, в последнее время очень не стабильны (плохо совместимы с Windows XP).
В мире - Norton Antivirus (от компании Symantec), McAfee и Trend Micro.
Моё мнение - любой, то тех пор пока антивирусные компании не пересмотрят сам метод поиска вирусов. В данный момент все работает по такой схеме: PC пользователей заражается вирусом -> особо смышленый пользователь присылает вирус -> пишется "вакцина" -> рассылается пользователям и все счастливы.
Для распаковки файла с AVZ выделяете файл, нажимаете правую кнопку мыши, в появившемся меню указываете распаковать куда -> Рабочий стол.
Для обновления AVZ скачиваете самые новые файлы. Распаковываете архив с обновлениями и в папке с программой AVZ заменяете файл base.avz на новый.

----------


## Andrey

> Андрей, я не получила от вас мыло....


Если быть точнее, не от меня, а от Computer Associates.
Подождите в течении часа, и проверти e-mail еще раз. Если нечего не получите по e-mail - будем искать другие варианты.

----------


## BEPYHR

Да, помоему проблему устранили.  Огромное вам спасибо.  С AVZ разобралась.
Хорошо, про антивирусы я спросила не правильно.  Какой из бесплатных антивирусов вы можете посоветовать для профессиональной ХРюшки (желательно с сылкой).
Жду мыла с антивирусом для мыла.   :Wink:

----------


## Andrey

Среди бесплатных антивирусов можно выделить следующие три программы: 
Лично я, отдаю предпочтение AntiVir (http://www.free-av.com) (пользуюсь больше года, нареканий к нему не имею). C максимальными настройками проверки на вирусы - работает как часы. Единственный недостаток программы - нет проверки входящей почты (выход http://www.mail.ru,  http://mail.yandex.ru и  другие почтовые сервера, где есть проверка почты на вирусы).
avast! 4.5 (http://www.avast.com) - неплохой антивирус с поддержкой русского языка и простой настройкой. К сожалению, в компании всего два антивирусных эксперта, которые не успевают писать обновления антивирусных баз.
AVG 7.0 Free от компании Grisoft (http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php). В данном антивирусе неподготовленному пользователю порой довольно сложно настроить проверку e-mail на вирусы.
Остальные бесплатные антивирусы советовать не могу, по причине отсутствия тех или иных функций влияющих на безопасность PC.

----------


## Andrey

BEPYHR

В базу avast! 4.5  вирусы, которые вас одолевали, добавлены сегодня VPS 0448-1, 26.11.2004 (http://www.avast.com/eng/vps_history.html).
Лечитесь и не болейте.
Русскую версию можно загрузить с этой страницы http://www.avast.com/eng/down_home.html
Зарегистрировать программу avast! 4.5 можно здесь http://www.avast.com/i_kat_354.php?lang=RUS

----------


## kps

> Понятие "лучший антивирус" в принципе недопустимо, так-как лучший на данный момент, завтра может оказаться и худшим. Все антивирусы используют метод сигнатурного поиска (части кода программ, файлов и т. п. характерные для вирусов, но не характерные для других программ - упрощенно говоря (да простят меня эксперты)) + эвристический анализ (путём сложных процедур антивирус определяет - а неновый ли это вирус или его разновидность) - очень вероятностный метод.
> В России - многие считают лучшим Dr.Web и Kaspersky, но к сожалению данные программы, в последнее время очень не стабильны (плохо совместимы с Windows XP).
> В мире - Norton Antivirus (от компании Symantec), McAfee и Trend Micro.
> Моё мнение - любой, то тех пор пока антивирусные компании не пересмотрят сам метод поиска вирусов. В данный момент все работает по такой схеме: PC пользователей заражается вирусом -> особо смышленый пользователь присылает вирус -> пишется "вакцина" -> рассылается пользователям и все счастливы.


Андрей, я полностью согласен. Понятие "лучший" явно неприменимо к антивирусу.
И сам метод поиска вирусов по сигнатурам *никогда* не сможет в принципе гарантировать 100% детектирование вирусов, поскольку сначала появляется на свет вирус (троян, бэкдор, червь и т.д) и лишь потом "вакцина" против него. Есть, конечно, такая вещь как эвристический анализ, но он также не панацея. Если сделать его для большей эффективности слишком чувствительным - будет больше ложных срабатываний. В Спайдере для вин 9Х есть такая штука как контроль вирусной активности (у меня как-то был случай, когда Спайдер сообщил "внимание, обнаружена вирусоподобная запись в файл..."), но он тоже не может гарантировать полную защиту. 
И вирусы всегда были, есть и будут (есть  :Smiley:  ) на шаг впереди антивирусов.

Что можно сделать, как решить эту проблему навсегда? Вопрос скорее к мелкомягким. Пусть сделают ОС, в которой смогут запускаться только подписанные мелкомягкими программы. Тогда проблема с вирусами и др. вредоносными программами будет решена навсегда.

----------


## Andrey

> Что можно сделать, как решить эту проблему навсегда? Вопрос скорее к мелкомягким. Пусть сделают ОС, в которой смогут запускаться только подписанные мелкомягкими программы. Тогда проблема с вирусами и др. вредоносными программами будет решена навсегда.


Данная функция уже есть в XP SP 2 (cм. Пуск -> Мой компьютер -> Просмотр сведений о системе -> Дополнительно -> Параметры -> Предотвращения выполнения данных (DEP)). Но данная функция должна поддерживаться не только Soft&#039;ом, но и железом. По поводу DEP уже идут горячие споры (http://www.chip.de, http://www.ichip.ru/?page=archive_articles&id=108), так-как потребуется сертификация (не бесплатная и не дешевая - спасибо Microsoft) всех программ + новое железо поддерживающие DEP.

----------


## Sanja

C:\windows\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\windows\system32\pctspk.exe

otpravit na [email protected] (ili kuda vi tam otsilali)

zatem udalit

----------


## Andrey

> C:\windows\system32\pctspk.exe


pctspk.exe - нормальный файл (был установлен с диска с дровами к матери или видюхе) сам такой отправлял в http://www.antivir.de/en/support/sus...les/index.html когда паранойя мучила (нашёл у одного из знакомых на PC).

----------


## kps

> По поводу DEP уже идут горячие споры (http://www.chip.de, http://www.ichip.ru/?page=archive_articles&id=108), так-как потребуется сертификация (не бесплатная и не дешевая - спасибо Microsoft) всех программ.


Антивирусы тоже не дешево стоят. И убытки во всем мире, нанесенные вредоносными программами, составляют тоже не маленькую сумму (мягко говоря).
Для каждого нововведения найдутся аргументы за и против. Я все-таки считаю, что безопасность требует жертв   :Smiley:

----------


## BEPYHR

Хорошо, устанавливаю АнтиВир, раз уж вы его так советуете.  Возможно первый раз он просто сильно офигел от моих вирусов и не выдержал...  Если он опять выдаст, переустановлю на Avast.  А с мылом вроде проблем не должно быть, если вы говорите так как есть, т.к. у меня mail.ru и comcast.net.  Кстати на втором есть антивирус, вы не в курсе?

----------


## BEPYHR

Касперовского удалила, Антивир установила.  Как вы советуете его настроить?  Я поняла что по мах, но что именно и где нужно отметить?  

Как часто стоит делать полную проверку со всеми программами (антивирус, Ad-Aware, Spybot, AVZ)?  Или достаточно делать обновление антивируса раз в день, и если он чтото словил, перегружаться в Safe Mode и проверять всеми программами?

Это будет мой последний вопрос, больше приставать не буду, обещаю.   ;D

----------


## Andrey

> Как часто стоит делать полную проверку со всеми программами (антивирус, Ad-Aware, Spybot, AVZ)?  Или достаточно делать обновление антивируса раз в день, и если он чтото словил, перегружаться в Safe Mode и проверять всеми программами?


Полную проверку PC достаточно проводить раз в неделю.
Обновления загружать раз в 14 дней, если услышали об очередной эпидемии в Интернете, то обновите не откладывая.
P.S.: смотрю, вы уже начали мыслить в правильном направлении.

----------


## Andrey

> Хорошо, устанавливаю АнтиВир, раз уж вы его так советуете.


Я по возможности не кому не чего не советую (если что не так меня же во всех смертных грехах и обвините). Я только сказал, что сам предпочитаю AntiVir. 
Что выбрать вам - решать нужно исключительно самой.

----------


## pig

Если есть подключение к Интернету, то обновлять антивирус раз в две недели - непозволительное промедление. Рекомендуется ежедневно.

----------


## egik

в журнала "Chip" и "Хакер" легально вполне выкладываются на диске месячные ключики к Касперскому 5.0. поэтому я таким образом пользуюсь   :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

> Если есть подключение к Интернету, то обновлять антивирус раз в две недели - непозволительное промедление. Рекомендуется ежедневно.


 Вообще-то официальная рекомендация у ДрВеб раз в час  :Smiley: .
А во время эпидемий - раз в полчаса.

----------


## Andrey

> Если есть подключение к Интернету, то обновлять антивирус раз в две недели - непозволительное промедление. Рекомендуется ежедневно.


Учитывая, что антивирусная сигнатура бывает, доступна спустя 8-15 часов (порой  и спустя 2 суток) с момента появления вируса в сети, совет об обновлении каждый час не совсем корректен.
На форуме http://www.free-av.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi уже задавали подобные вопросы. Антивирусные эксперты H+BEDV ответили, что обновления программы раз в 14 дней, вполне достаточно. На сегодняшней день эта планка опущена до 7 дней. Но я уже говорил на форуме, что пока антивирусные компании не пересмотрят сам метод сигнатурного поиска, все выше перечисленное не имеет смысла для пользователей. Вовремя обновляйте Windows, т. к. большинство вирусов используют прорехи заботливо оставленные программистами Microsoft.

----------


## pig

Если знать, где упадёшь, то соломку можно подстелить в конкретном месте. А в условиях почти полной неопределённости (неизвестно, когда выйдет дополнение с описанием гада, который тоже неизвестно когда прибежит) лучше перебдеть. Лично я для себя считаю, что мы живём в состоянии хронической эпидемии, соответственно выбираю частоту обновления. Не раз в полчаса, конечно, поскольку обновляюсь руками, но утром и вечером проверяю обязательно. Обычно получается раза четыре в день.

----------


## Участковый

> в журналах "Chip" и "Хакер" легально вполне выкладываются на диске месячные ключики к Касперскому 5.0


А также в журналах «Подводная лодка» и «Hard & Soft».

----------


## Minos

[quote author=Участковый link=board=31;threadid=308;start=20#msg2251 date=1101648171]
А также в журналах «Подводная лодка» и «Hard & Soft».
[/quote]
Вот это и называется агрессивный маркетинг, готов поспорить, что у большинства на машине есть KAV. Вообще поставил обновляться все свои 5 антивирусов в скрипт при подключении к интернет. И "ручки" отдыхают и не забываеш.  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

> Учитывая, что антивирусная сигнатура бывает, доступна спустя 8-15 часов (порой  и спустя 2 суток) с момента появления вируса в сети, совет об обновлении каждый час не совсем корректен.
> На форуме http://www.free-av.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi уже задавали подобные вопросы. Антивирусные эксперты H+BEDV ответили, что обновления программы раз в 14 дней, вполне достаточно. На сегодняшней день эта планка опущена до 7 дней. Но я уже говорил на форуме, что пока антивирусные компании не пересмотрят сам метод сигнатурного поиска, все выше перечисленное не имеет смысла для пользователей. Вовремя обновляйте Windows, т. к. большинство вирусов используют прорехи заботливо оставленные программистами Microsoft.


 Ну, это в общем-то их проблемы (и их пользователей). У ClamAV отношение более правильное, они уже несколько раз на моей памяти опережали своих коммерческих конкурентов, чем справедливо гордятся  :Smiley: .
 Вот немного информации о KAV:
==================================================  ======
Сооб: 125 из 1000 -124 +126                                          RU.SECURITY
От  : Sp0Raw                                 2:5030/2731.409 Fri 30 Jul 04 00:08
Кому: Eugeny Kreewosheyew
Тема: Тyпой админ и секьюpити

EK>>>> Тепеpь о дежypстве. Каков гаpантиpованный цикл выпyска апдейта
EK>>>> базы? Как этот цикл yстpоен?
S>>> Еще pаз повтоpяю: каждые 3 часа выходит новый апдейт.
EK>> Апдейт это поpядковый номеp базы следyющий. А я спpавшиваю, каков
EK>> гаpантиpованный цикл?
SR> Hе знаю. Сейчас задам вопpос. Как ответят, отпишy.

Докладываю. (Это бyдет пpочитать интеpесно многим. Здесь и о дpyгих
антивиpyсных компаниях).

Мною был задан следyющий вопpос: "Если вам пpишлют некий виpyс (он может быть
пpостым, сложным - неизвестно, абстpактный). Чеpез какой пеpиод он
ГАРАHТИРОВАHО должен быть добавлен в новый апдейт? То есть 3 часа, 6 часов, 9
часов, несколько сyток? Есть y вас такой гаpантиpованный сpок. Виpyс вам
пpислали, а его неделю не добавляют, напpимеp. Расскажи, пожалyйста, пpо
политикy".

Ответ: "Все очень пpосто: если письмо от пользователя, то оно добавится в
течении тpех часов. Иначе дежypного дятла/дятлов взъе#yт. Если это обмен
коллекциями, то может и тpи месяца пpолежать. Hо и за это деpyт сильно".

Вопpос: "А если виpyс очень сложный? За тpи часа не пpоанализиpовать".
Ответ: "А никто и не анализиpyет полностью. Главное задетектить. А потом
pазбеpемся. Апдейты с сегодняшнего дня выходят pаз в час"
(Подчеpкнy: *ВHИМАHИЕ* ! Апдейты с сегодняшнего дня выходят РАЗ В ЧАС!)

Вопpос: "Hy а лечить? В базе может отсyтствовать алго лечения? Главное -
детект? А лечилкy добавить чеpез несколько часов, когда все yже полностью
pазобpано бyдет?".

Ответ: "Лечение вообще pедко пишyт. Только когда эпидемии... Сейчас же во
основном чеpви, да тpояны. Там одно лечение - delete. И лечение можно добавлять
когда yгодно. Как пpавило это делается по запpосy".

(Конкpетные пpимеpы я не бyдy сюда постить).

Пpодолжение ответа: "Одним словом веселье каждый день. Hапpимеp, вчеpа
pазгpебал коллекции от [...] (одна из бypжyйских антивиpyсных компаний, пpо
котоpyю здесь очень хоpошо отзывались). Это вообще пpосто дятлы. Задетектили
toolbar от gismeteo.ru, котоpый пpосто показывает погодy как trojan.downloader.
Или запyстили сампл посмотpели, что тот пингyет сайт со стpашной силой и
задетектили его как flooder, а это конкpетный такой irc.worm. Мы выпyскаем
апдеты, а они потом все y себя пpавят. Пеpедиpают имена один в один, не говоpя
yже об yшлых китайцах, котоpые тыpят базы один в один и пpодают со своим
антивиpyсом. Мда, мы беpем их базы и видим внyтpи наши копиpайты! То есть наpод
вообще безбашенный. Пpавда, местами затеpли нyлями, но только местами".

** ! Все вышеизложенное является *частным* мнением человека и не может
pассматpиваться как мнение компании ЛК.

Бyдyт еще какие-нибyдь споpы на этот счет? Это то, о чем я говоpил pанее.
Только оказалось все еще лyчше, чем я описывал:

S>>> Hа все то, что скопилось/yспели pазобpать за эти тpи часа.
S>>> Вначале, напpимеp, может выйти сигнатypа для быстpого
S>>> нахождения/лечения, потом поиск может быть изменен (сделан более
S>>> yнивеpсальным и т.п.)
EK>> Еще pаз спpашиваю - за сколько вpемени _гаpантиpованно_ бyдет
EK>> выпyщен фикс к пpисланномy виpyсy?

----------


## Geser

Угу, ЛК заявили об обновлениях каждый час. У ДрВеб выходит обычно несколько обновлений в день. При настройках на обновление каждый час меньше шансов шватить какую-нить гадость. А если обновлятся раз в 2 недели, то можно вообще не использовать антивирус. Каждый день добавляется по 100-500 новых зверей. За 2 недели можно такой звериниц на компе развести  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> Угу, ЛК заявили об обновлениях каждый час.


Больше слушайте п...здуна Касперского, обновление каждый час - лапша на уши пользователей (большинство таких апдейтов пустышки). Процентов 40 баз Каспера полное фуфло (и вирусами не назовешь).

Большинство вирусов ClamAV поставляет http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org

----------


## Andrey

> А если обновлятся раз в 2 недели, то можно вообще не использовать антивирус. Каждый день добавляется по 100-500 новых зверей. За 2 недели можно такой звериниц на компе развести


А вы видели такой зверинец (на нормально настроенном PC, с которого юзер не лазает каждый божий день по порно сайтам) я нет.

----------


## maXmo

при желании можно много чего сделать.

----------


## Minos

> А вы видели такой зверинец на нормально настроенном PC, с которого юзер не лазает каждый божий день по порно сайтам? Я нет.


Такого, нет, но достаточно и одного полнофункционального трояна для развития гимороя недели на две. А эта гадость попадает с Warezников на раз, а вы видели хоть одного пользователя который не использует "лицензионный" софт. А после заражения первым активным трояном, очень скоро на машине окажется и второй и третий. Умный хакер всегда оставляет запасной черный ход.

----------


## Andrey

А по большому счету большинство вирусных эпидемий умышленно раздуто антивирусными компаниями - прибыль выше. KAV об эпидемии орет спустя 1-2 дня, после ее начала в мире.

----------


## Andrey

> Умный хакер всегда оставляет запасной черный ход.


Ну и что нужно "хакеру", на моём убогом компе? Не в пентагоне работаю.
Даже если он украдёт пароли, то из другого города не воспользуешься.

----------


## Alexey P.

> А вы видели такой зверинец (на нормально настроенном PC, с которого юзер не лазает каждый божий день по порно сайтам) я нет.


 Ботнеты спаммерам и под DDOS обеспечивает же кто-то. Не обязательно зверинец, на компьютере хватит и одного хорошего трояна.
 Думаю, в основном там господа с широким каналом (ADSL и т.п.) . И чаще всего у них стоит не имеющий фактически конкурентов на западе NAV  :Smiley: .

----------


## Geser

> Больше слушайте п...здуна Касперского, обновление каждый час - лапша на уши пользователей (большинство таких апдейтов пустышки). Процентов 40 баз Каспера полное фуфло (и вирусами не назовешь).
> 
> Большинство вирусов ClamAV поставляет http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org


Ну не нравится ЛК смотри счётчик на сайте ДрВеб
И почитай форумы. Поменял человек НАВ на КАВ, и 15 троянов нашёл  :Smiley:

----------


## BEPYHR

Спасибо.  Буду обновлять ежденевно.

----------


## Andrey

Рекомендую всем почитать статью известного московского вирмейкера z0mbie и все встанет на место  http://z0mbie.host.sk/kasper2.html

----------


## Geser

> Рекомендую всем почитать статью известного московского вирмейкера z0mbie и все встанет на место  http://z0mbie.host.sk/kasper2.html


Ну да. Статья 2001 года  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> Ну да. Статья 2001 года


А думаете в ЛК, за это время, что-то изменилось. Своей популярности KAV обязан только ошаленной рекламе в СМИ. На рекламу в KAV денег не жалеют. Спросите любого пользователя: Какой антивирус лучше? 90% ответят – KAV. И будут неправы.

----------


## Geser

> А думаете в ЛК, за это время, что-то изменилось. Своей популярности KAV обязан только ошаленной рекламе в СМИ. На рекламу в KAV денег не жалеют. Спросите любого пользователя: Какой антивирус лучше? 90% ответят – KAV. И будут неправы.


Смотря в чем. По детектированию лучший. Тормозит, это другое дело.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

> Смотря в чем. По детектированию лучший. Тормозит, это другое дело.


В моей личной коллекции есть больше сотни вирусов, тов. Касперскому не известных, но имеющих очень сильное деструктивное воздействие на PC. Причём это не старые DOS вирусы, а весьма свежие и весьма агрессивные зверьки. Поиск по FTP серверам проходит не зря.

----------


## Geser

> В моей личной коллекции есть больше сотни вирусов, тов. Касперскому не известных, но имеющих очень сильное деструктивное воздействие на PC. Причём это не старые DOS вирусы, а весьма свежие и весьма агрессивные зверьки. Поиск по FTP серверам проходит не зря.


Ну и что? Я тоже могу насобирать такую коллекцию. Только остальные антивирусы не знают значительно больше.

----------


## Andrey

> Ну и что? Я тоже могу насобирать такую коллекцию. Только остальные антивирусы не знают значительно больше.


Я устал повторять, что главное не размер антивирусных баз, а наличие в базе самых последних вирусов. А это, при наличии современных методов поиска по сигнатуре, физически не возможно. К примеру, вирус Zombbie.Mistfall научились детектировать спустя год после его выхода (сколько машин он заразил к этому времени). Поэтому нет не какой гарантии, что в данный момент на PC пользователей не сидит вирус не обнаруживаемый не одним AV сканером. Нужно кардинально менять сам метод поиска вирусов.
P.S.: Вирусы не когда не исчезнут, так как не одна AV компания не захочет потерять такой большой кусок пирога приносящего огромные доходы.

----------


## Geser

> Я устал повторять, что главное не размер антивирусных баз, а наличие в базе самых последних вирусов. А это, при наличии современных методов поиска по сигнатуре, физически не возможно. К примеру, вирус Zombbie.Mistfall научились детектировать спустя год после его выхода (сколько машин он заразил к этому времени). Поэтому нет не какой гарантии, что в данный момент на PC пользователей не сидит вирус не обнаруживаемый не одним AV сканером. Нужно кардинально менять сам метод поиска вирусов.
> P.S.: Вирусы не когда не исчезнут, так как не одна AV компания не захочет потерять такой большой кусок пирога приносящего огромные доходы.


Так вот, Каспер знает много последних вирусов. Когда-то на http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org/ была статистика, и КАВ там явно лидировал. Да и сейчас можно смотреть на результаты последнего скана. Поучительно  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

Хорошо, если KAV так хорош, почему за исключением России (и то не везде) не один админ в мире не ставит его на свои сервера, предпочитая NAV, Trend Micro, McAfee, Sophos. Я задавал этот вопрос IT-специалистам, админам - ответ: C Kаспером больше всего глюков, тормозов и отказов системы. Ставить KAV на сервер - чистое самоубийство.

----------


## Geser

> Я задавал этот вопрос IT-специалистам, админам - ответ: C Kаспером больше всего глюков, тормозов и отказов системы. Ставить KAV на сервер - чистое самоубийство.


С этим не спорю т.к. статистики нет.

----------


## Geser

Вот очередное подтверждение моих слов 

Scanner  Malware name  Time taken  
AntiVir  X  0.14 seconds  
Avast  X  1.51 seconds  
BitDefender  Backdoor.RBot.Gen  0.97 seconds  
ClamAV  X  0.36 seconds  
Dr.Web  X  0.51 seconds  
F-Prot Antivirus  X  0.06 seconds  
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.gen  0.66 seconds  
mks_vir  X  0.21 seconds  
NOD32  probably unknown NewHeur_PE  1.78 seconds  
Norman Virus Control  X  5.19 seconds

----------


## Участковый

> Хорошо, если KAV так хорош, почему за исключением России (и то не везде) не один админ в мире не ставит его на свои сервера, предпочитая NAV, Trend Micro, McAfee, Sophos.


Свежих данных у меня нет, но в прошлом году соотношение продаж KAV «Россия/не Россия» было 40/60. Правда, это по заявлениям самого Касперского, но вряд ли они сильно расходятся с действительностью. Так что KAV и за рубежом оценивают неплохо.

----------


## Участковый

> Нужно кардинально менять сам метод поиска вирусов.


Ещё в 80-х годах была математически доказана невозможность написания программы, которая, глядя на файл, могла бы со стопроцентной точностью сказать, вирус ли это. Поэтому никакой другой технологии поиска вирусов (во всяком случае, доведённой до стадии готового продукта, защищающего от всех актуальных типов вирусов) пока нет.

----------


## Andrey

[quote author=Участковый link=board=31;threadid=308;start=40#msg2585 date=1102190899]
Свежих данных у меня нет, но в прошлом году соотношение продаж KAV «Россия/не Россия» было 40/60. Правда, это по заявлениям самого Касперского, но вряд ли они сильно расходятся с действительностью. Так что KAV и за рубежом оценивают неплохо.
[/quote]
Расходятся и достаточно сильно. Лидером продаж в мире является исключительно Symantec*.
*Наиболее продаваемый в период с декабря 2000 по июнь 2004 г. антивирусный программный продукт согласно рейтингу Top Selling Business Software (Самое продаваемое программное обеспечение для бизнеса) компании NPD Group.
P.S.:Прошу не считать представленное выше рекламой NAV (продукт очень неплохой, но по специфическим причинам мне не подходящий).

----------


## Andrey

[quote author=Участковый link=board=31;threadid=308;start=40#msg2586 date=1102191008]
Ещё в 80-х годах была математически доказана невозможность написания программы, которая, глядя на файл, могла бы со стопроцентной точностью сказать, вирус ли это. Поэтому никакой другой технологии поиска вирусов (во всяком случае, доведённой до стадии готового продукта, защищающего от всех актуальных типов вирусов) пока нет.
[/quote]
Позвольте не согласиться. В связи с развитием новых информационных технологий появились методы обнаружения неизвестных вирусов и модификаций известных. Пример: Stocona, MessageLab и др.
Математические расчеты Фреда Коэна можно подвергнуть сомнению (ну не было на тот момент достаточно сильных разработок в данной области).
P.S.: Данный диалог давно пора перенести из раздела "для чайников" в другое место.

----------


## Andrey

> Вот очередное подтверждение моих слов 
> 
> Scanner  Malware name  Time taken  
> AntiVir  X  0.14 seconds  
> Avast  X  1.51 seconds  
> BitDefender  Backdoor.RBot.Gen  0.97 seconds  
> ClamAV  X  0.36 seconds  
> Dr.Web  X  0.51 seconds  
> F-Prot Antivirus  X  0.06 seconds  
> ...


Пример с Backdoor&#039;ами я считаю не совсем удачным из-за их специфичности (внедрены, как правило, в готовые программы и сами не способны размножаться). Да и в данном, конкретном, примере это обычный генератор - особой опасности не представляющий.
P.S.: В энциклопедии Касперского слишком размытые данные (что полезно для искусственного завышения показателя известных вирусов):

"Backdoor.Rbot - семейство троянских программ для ОС Windows, предоставляющих злоумышленнику удалённый доступ к заражённой машине. Управляются через IRC. Обладают, в частности, следующей функциональностью:

мониторинг сети в поисках "интересных" пакетов (например, содержащих пароли к FTP-серверам, платёжной системе PayPal и т.п.);

сканирование сети в поисках машин, подверженных некоторым популярным уязвимостям (RPC DCOM, UPnP, WebDAV и др.); машин, заражённых троянскими программами (Backdoor.Optix, Backdoor.NetDevil, Backdoor.SubSeven и др.) и троянскими компонентами червей (I-Worm.MyDoom, I-Worm.Bagle); а также машин со "слабыми" системными паролями;

проведение DoS-атак;

запуск на заражённой машине SOCKS- и HTTP-серверов;

отсылка злоумышелннику подробной информации о системе, в том числе паролей для некоторых компьютерных игр."

http://www.viruslist.com/viruslist.html?id=145637449

----------


## Geser

> Пример с Backdoor&#039;ами я считаю не совсем удачным из-за их специфичности (внедрены, как правило, в готовые программы и сами не способны размножаться). Да и в данном, конкретном, примере это обычный генератор - особой опасности не представляющий.


Возможно Вы не пользуетесь электронными системами платежей, а для многих людей Backdoor с помощью которого украдут их номер кредитки или Вебмани в 1000 раз опаснее чем все вирусы вместе взятые включая Чернобыль.
Я уже не говорю про кражу конфеденциальной информации компаний или различных служб.
Хороший антитроян для многих намного важнее хорошего антивируса. Лично я если бы выбирал между программой которая даёт 100% зачиты от вирусов и 90% защиты от троянов и программой даюжей 0% защиты от вирусов и 100% защиты от троянов выбрал бы вторую.

----------


## Sanja

Пример с Backdoor&#039;ами я считаю не совсем удачным из-за их специфичности (внедрены, как правило, в готовые программы и сами не способны размножаться). Да и в данном, конкретном, примере это обычный генератор - особой опасности не представляющий.

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 :Smiley: )))) авторитет потерян.. .gen != Generator / Constructor but == generic (universal)
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

P.S.: В энциклопедии Касперского слишком размытые данные (что полезно для искусственного завышения показателя известных вирусов):
где написано: количество обнаруживаемых вирусов?


"Backdoor.Rbot - семейство троянских программ для ОС Windows, предоставляющих злоумышленнику удалённый доступ к заражённой машине. Управляются через IRC. Обладают, в частности, следующей функциональностью:

мониторинг сети в поисках "интересных" пакетов (например, содержащих пароли к FTP-серверам, платёжной системе PayPal и т.п.);

сканирование сети в поисках машин, подверженных некоторым популярным уязвимостям (RPC DCOM, UPnP, WebDAV и др.); машин, заражённых троянскими программами (Backdoor.Optix, Backdoor.NetDevil, Backdoor.SubSeven и др.) и троянскими компонентами червей (I-Worm.MyDoom, I-Worm.Bagle); а также машин со "слабыми" системными паролями;

проведение DoS-атак;

запуск на заражённой машине SOCKS- и HTTP-серверов;

отсылка злоумышелннику подробной информации о системе, в том числе паролей для некоторых компьютерных игр."

http://www.viruslist.com/viruslist.html?id=145637449

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
кстати... чтобы наехать в обратныю сторону задам вопрос: а вы каким антивирусом пользуетес?
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## Участковый

> Расходятся и достаточно сильно. Лидером продаж в мире является исключительно Symantec.


Вы меня не совсем правильно поняли. Конечно, не имелось в виду, что KAV – лидер на зарубежном рынке антивирусов. Я просто хотел сказать, что он там достаточно известен и находит своих пользователей.




> Ставить KAV на сервер - чистое самоубийство.


А вот об этом нужно спросить Олега Зайцева (если я не ошибаюсь, у него на сервере стоит как раз KAV).




> В связи с развитием новых информационных технологий появились методы обнаружения неизвестных вирусов и модификаций известных.


Многие такие методы ориентированы только на скрипт-вирусы (KAV и NAV) или макровирусы (Stocona, KAV Personal Pro).Ну, червей ещё можно ловить таким образом. Троянов ведь никто пока не научился находить хорошо, а всё вместе – тем более. 
Другой пример – эвристические анализаторы. Эффективность большинства из них оставляет желать лучшего.

----------


## Andrey

Создаётся впечатление, что кроме как Каспером (добрым привидением), очень редко Dr.Web&#039;ом, на этом форуме некто не пользуется. Тогда уж прямо заявляйте: Спонсор форума дядя Женя.

----------


## Andrey

> Пример с Backdoor&#039;ами я считаю не совсем удачным из-за их специфичности (внедрены, как правило, в готовые программы и сами не способны размножаться). Да и в данном, конкретном, примере это обычный генератор - особой опасности не представляющий.
> 
> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> )))) авторитет потерян.. .gen != Generator / Constructor but == generic (universal)
> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> P.S.: В энциклопедии Касперского слишком размытые данные (что полезно для искусственного завышения показателя известных вирусов):
> где написано: количество обнаруживаемых вирусов?
> 
> ...


1. Трактовка термина ".gen" может быть различна см. http://www.viruslist.com - спасибо KAV.
2. VirusList - детище KAV. Известных вирусов: 110 624 (05.12.2004) 
3. Каким антивирусом я пользуюсь? Хм, явно не российскими разработками.

----------


## drongo

андрей , давай колись чем пользуешься  :Smiley:  я например F-prot как монитор держу .а сканер- кав 4.5 . 5 каспера мне не понравилась совсем .
 правда последняя версия ф-прота  тормозит любые насадки на експлорер при начале серфинга  :Sad:  вот ищу замену ...

----------


## Andrey

> андрей , давай колись чем пользуешься  я например F-prot как монитор держу .а сканер- кав 4.5 . 5 каспера мне не понравилась совсем .
>  правда последняя версия ф-прота  тормозит любые насадки на експлорер при начале серфинга  вот ищу замену ...


Боюсь, засмеют - если узнают. Тут же все "профессионалы и эксперты" помешанные на KAV - фанаты одним словом. Мы же в "химназиях" не обучались. Много протестировали AV продуктов и нашли "свой идиал".

----------


## drongo

никто не засмеёт , каждый выбирает сам по своим нуждам , удобствам итд .
ну если не хочешь , можно по лс . проверь личный ящик .   :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Будете смеяться, но я KAV в бою не использую. Только для определения имён и подстраховки - старенький AVP 3.0/129, которому глубоко наплевать, что ключ закончился четыре с лишним года назад.
Хотя нет, вру, прокси защищает именно KAV - KAVSS 4.0.2.19. А почту и рабочие станции - Dr.Web.

----------


## Sanja

1. Трактовка термина ".gen" может быть различна см. http://www.viruslist.com - спасибо KAV.
2. VirusList - детище KAV. Известных вирусов: 110 624 (05.12.2004)

ненашел там ни первого ни воторого пункта... если вы это гдето увидели то дайте плз точный линк

3. Каким антивирусом я пользуюсь? Хм, явно не российскими разработками.
и всетаки можно немного конкретики? уж не Нод32?  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> 1. Трактовка термина ".gen" может быть различна см. http://www.viruslist.com - спасибо KAV.
> 2. VirusList - детище KAV. Известных вирусов: 110 624 (05.12.2004)
> 
> ненашел там ни первого ни воторого пункта... если вы это гдето увидели то дайте плз точный линк
> 
> 3. Каким антивирусом я пользуюсь? Хм, явно не российскими разработками.
> и всетаки можно немного конкретики? уж не Нод32?


1. Зайди на http://www.viruslist.ru в поисковике набери gen (Поиск в категориях - Вирусы)  и увидишь, что в данный термин вложил дядя Женя, вывод сделай сам.  :Smiley: 
2. VirusList = KAV (надеюсь ясно  :Smiley: ).
P.S.: И научитесь "мыслить не по Касперскому".

----------


## Sanja

нет нащет 2 пункта меня интересует где вы нашли точное количество вирусов?

----------


## Sanja

1. там поиск кривой находит ген где его нету всмысле слова так что я пока невидел где генератор обозначается как ген

2:0  в мою пользу

----------


## pig

> нет нащет 2 пункта меня интересует где вы нашли точное количество вирусов?


Видимо, имеются в виду вирусные записи в базе.

----------


## Andrey

> 1. там поиск кривой находит ген где его нету всмысле слова так что я пока невидел где генератор обозначается как ген
> 
> 2:0  в мою пользу


Спортсмену Sanja посвящается!
Зайди по этой ссылке  http://vx.netlux.org/vx.php?id=ta01 и скачай файл ANSI Bomb Generator (обрати внимание на последнее слово Generator). Теперь просканируй Каспером http://www.kaspersky.ru/scanforvirus - получишь результат  ansi20b.zip/ANSIB20.EXE - инфицирован Constructor.AnsiBomb.DarkBomb.20 (обрати внимание на слово Constructor). Теперь сопоставь результат.  Generator = Constructor (по Касперскому).
P.S: В кривом поиске вини KAV.

----------


## Andrey

> нет нащет 2 пункта меня интересует где вы нашли точное количество вирусов?


Подсказки не читаем?
VirusList = KAV (Об этом прямо написано в левом нижнем углу http://www.viruslist.com/index.html + реклама KAV на каждой странице). Вывод: с  http://www.viruslist.com/index.html  плавно перемещаемся на http://www.kaspersky.ru/scanforvirus суём любой файл и узнаём, что на 07.12.2004 18:04 известных Касперскому вирусов: 110 814 шт.
P.S.: pig был более догадлив.

----------


## pig

Я не только более догадлив, но и более внимателен. Поэтому знаю, что число записей в вирусной базе не равно числу опознаваемых вирусов (которое неизвестно никому, даже разработчикам/аналитикам). И ещё я знаю, что генератор = constructor, а gen всё-таки означает Generic, то есть, базовое определение.
А Viruslist действительно продукт Касперского. По-моему, лучший из всего, что сделано в ЛК.

----------


## Sanja

Цитата от: Sanja от 07/12/2004, 01:41:03 
нет нащет 2 пункта меня интересует где вы нашли точное количество вирусов? 

Видимо, имеются в виду вирусные записи в базе. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
речь шла про то что там написано cколmко кав знает вирусов и что это написано на вирус листе

3:0  в мой пользу... в следущий раз говоирите по делу

да и вы так и нгеответели каким антивирусом вы пользуетесь... очень интересно стало


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цитата от: Sanja от 07/12/2004, 01:44:26 
1. там поиск кривой находит ген где его нету всмысле слова так что я пока невидел где генератор обозначается как ген

2:0  в мою пользу


Спортсмену Sanja посвящается!
Зайди по этой ссылке  http://vx.netlux.org/vx.php?id=ta01 и скачай файл ANSI Bomb Generator (обрати внимание на последнее слово Generator). Теперь просканируй Каспером http://www.kaspersky.ru/scanforvirus - получишь результат  ansi20b.zip/ANSIB20.EXE - инфицирован Constructor.AnsiBomb.DarkBomb.20 (обрати внимание на слово Constructor). Теперь сопоставь результат.  Generator = Constructor (по Касперскому).
P.S: В кривом поиске вини KAV. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
слушай... хватит мне мозги патить
речь шла о том что .gen это показателб универсальной (generic) сигнатуры а не определение конструктора тыже мне про совсем другое пишеш

Generator = Constructor (по Касперскому). да но .gen != (not equal) Generator = Constructor (по Касперскому).

P.S: В кривом поиске вини KAV. 
зачем мне когото винить? сказать больше нечего чтоль?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Во, я пользуюсь Nod32, и скажу вам, что вирусы он ищет лучше всех (сравнивал с MacAfee, AVP, Dr.Web, NAV, Panda, софос) по критерию &#039;&#039;эффективность*(скорость^0.5)". Одна беда - с троянами и прочим адваром, правда у меня версия нода старая, может, новые стали искать (типа "расширенных баз" каспера).

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Че link=board=31;threadid=308;start=60#msg6677 date=1108107815]
Во, я пользуюсь Nod32, и скажу вам, что вирусы он ищет лучше всех
[/quote]
Класс, жаль только вирусы теперь почти никто не пишет  ;D

----------

Да лана, мне не жаль, всё равно я ни одному антивирусу на 100% не доверяю   :Smiley:

----------

